# Aufrüstkit - was haltet Ihr davon?



## cybergnom (29. August 2003)

Hallo,

da ich leider absolut keine Ahnung von der Qualität aktueller Hardware habe, wollte ich mal Eure Profimeinungen und -tips hören.

Ich habe vor, mir ein Aufrüst-Kit zu kaufen. Bei meiner Suche nach einem solchen System bin ich auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:

Prozessor: *AMD ATHLON 2600XP+ MIT 333MHZ FSB*

Mainboard: *ASROCK K7S8X*

Speicher: *512 MB DDR-RAM *

Grafikkarte: *GEFORCE FX 5200 128 MB DDR-RAM *


Festplatte, DVD- und CD-Laufwerk nehme ich noch aus meiner alten Kiste, Gehäuse und Kühler sind im Angebot enthalten.

Das ganze soll nach dem mir vorliegenden Angebot 349,-€ kosten.

Was haltet Ihr von den einzelnen Komponenten? Und wie sieht dabei das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis aus?

Danke für die Tips!

MfG
cyber


----------



## blubber (29. August 2003)

Hi,

ich würde davon abraten, halte ich nix von.

Prozessor: Der Athlon XP 2600 hat nicht 333 sondern 166 Mhz FSB, das aber nur nebenbei  Soll es ein AMD sein, würde ich auf den Athlon 64 warten, dann entweder diesen nehmen, oder die deutlich billigeren XP mit mehr Power.

Mainboard: Hersteller sagt mir grad überhaupt nix.

Speicher: Mit der Angabe der Kapazität ist es alleine nicht getan, das ist fast das unwichtigste. Hersteller? FSB? Taktzeiten? CL3? CL2?
Wenn nichts angegeben ist tippe ich schwer auf noname.

Grafikkarten: Den größten Fehler den man machen kann, ist sich eine Geforce FX 5200 zu zulegen. Klar, Geforce FX hört sich toll an, aber das einzig wahre an der Karte ist die DirectX 9 Unterstützung, was aber nicht viel bringt, weil die Karte so wenig Power hat, dass sie meines Wissen nach sogar von einer Geforce 4 abgehängt wird....schau dir einfach Benchmarks an, die sprechen für sich. Nvidia will mit der Karte unwissende Kunden locken, die meinen, sie hätten für wenig Geld eine super tolle Geforce FX. Finger weg, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.



> Was haltet Ihr von den einzelnen Komponenten?


nix



> wie sieht es mit dem Preis Leistungsverhältnis aus


Bis auf die CPU, beschissen.


----------



## dfd1 (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> Prozessor: *AMD ATHLON 2600XP+ MIT 333MHZ FSB*
> 
> Mainboard: *ASROCK K7S8X*
> ...



*Prozessor:* Ist sicher nicht schlecht. Kannste dir aber auch Problemlos einen 2400XP+ nehmen. Mit einem richtigen Board kannste ihn mit der Geschwindigkeit des 2600XP+ laufen lassen. Z.B. mit dem unten Angegebenen 

*Mainboard:* Ich hab das mir mal angeschaut. Sieht mir sehr nach einem Billig-Mainbord aus. Wenn du was für das Geld haben willst, kauf dir ein Markenboard. Z.B. Asus A7N8x. Kann ich empfehlen.

*Speicher:* Welche Marke? Ich empfehl dir Kingston. Oder wenn du was wirklich gutes haben willst, wo aber auch die Preise gesalzen sind nimm solche von Corsair.

*Grafikkarte:* Die FX-Serie von Nvidia lässt allgemein zu wünschen übrig. Ich empfehle ATI Radon ab 9500 aufwärts.

So, das ist meine Meinung. Was wie und wo du alles kaufen willst, ist ganz alleine deine Entscheidung 

//edit:
Hab sogar ein Datenblatt über das Mainbord gefunden. Ist ein in Europa relativ unbekannter Hersteller. Datenblatt


----------



## cybergnom (29. August 2003)

erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.

Für mich stellt sich jetzt natürlich die Frage, ob die von Euch genannten (vielleicht wirklich besseren) Komponenten für mich persönlich Sinn machen.

Zuerstmal zum Prozessor: da Ihr ja nicht wirklich was daran auszusetzen hattet, werd ich den schonmal in meinem Kopf als "gebucht" markieren  

Zum Mainboard: ASROCK ist ne Tochterfirma von ASUS. Also quasi wie Skoda von VW...  Das bedeutet, fast gleiche Leistung für wesentlich weniger Geld.  
Konkret gefragt: Was würde mir z.B. ein Asus A7N8x (oder jedes andere teurere "Marken"Produkt) bieten, was ein ASROCK K7S8X nicht drauf hat?

Zum Speicher: Ich vergaß anzugeben, dass es sich um Infineon Speicher mit 333Mhz handelt.

Zur Grafikkarte: Eigentlich ist mir die Grafikkarte total wurscht. Ich spiele so gut wie keine Spiele, so dass mir die Performance eigentlich gestohlen bleiben kann. Brauche ich wirklich eine teurere ATI Radeon um Anwendungen zu entwickeln?

Und wieder die Frage aller Fragen: Was meint Ihr dazu?  ;-)


----------



## dfd1 (29. August 2003)

Wenn du eh keine gute Grafikkarte brauchst, reicht dir ne GForce 4, wobei ich von den MX-Versionen sowieso abrate. Oder ATI Radon 9500, die ist nicht teurer, und mit ein bischen Wissen und Mut  auch auf ne ATI Radon 9700 übertaktbar.

Ich hab noch nie ein Mainboard von ASROCK gehabt, und ich empfehle aus Prinzip nur Ware die ich auch kaufen würde. Aber wie schon gesagt: Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.

Ram: Naja, von Infineon hab ich noch nie probiert. Aber mit Kingston wirste zu 99% keine Probleme haben


----------



## transe (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cybergnom _
> *
> Konkret gefragt: Was würde mir z.B. ein Asus A7N8x (oder jedes andere teurere "Marken"Produkt) bieten, was ein ASROCK K7S8X nicht drauf hat?
> *



Also 1.  Das Asrock Board hat einen komplett anderen Chipsatz  und kostet  ca 50 euro. Der Chipsatz ist der letzte langsame Scheiss, es ist ein SiS746FX. Das Asus A7N8X hat einen Nvidia Nforce2 Chipsatz und kostet 119€. Das ist eine andere Liga, eine DEUTLICH schnellere. Wenn du allerdings eine Preis/Leistungs Lösung haben willst würde ich ein Board mit VIA Chipsatz nehmen.

@dfd1: "Prozessor: Ist sicher nicht schlecht. Kannste dir aber auch Problemlos einen 2400XP+ nehmen. Mit einem richtigen Board kannste ihn mit der Geschwindigkeit des 2600XP+ laufen lassen. Z.B. mit dem unten Angegebenen "  --NEIN Der FSB beim XP2400 beträgt 266, beim XP2600 333MhZ. So verbaut man sich unnötig die Option den Ram syncron zum FSB laufen zu lassen was jedoch bei dem NF2 Chipsatz Performance gewinne mit sich bringt! Ausser man  lässt alles syncron mit nur 266 Mhz laufen......

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nehmen: Asus A7V8X-X, Sockel Chipsatz Via KT400, 333MHz FSB, 3xDDR PC3200, AGP (8x), 6xPCI, 2xUDMA133, Audio Onboard, Lan OnBoard, 4xUSB, ATX                                    * 64,90€ * 
DDR-RAM 256MB PC333 CL2.5 Infineon  * 50€ * 
128MB HIS Excalibur Radeon 9600 Pro * 200€ * 
 AMD Athlon XP 2600+, 2083MHz, Box   * 119,65 €  * 

437,13 €   fast 100€ mehr  und dafür ein anständiger Rechner , jederzeit aufrüstbar und zukunftstauglich!
(versand 0,0€ , alles Mindfactroy.de)

Bei der GraKa kann man natürlich auch noch über 100 euro sparen, zum Vergleich:   128MB Xelo GeForceFX 5200 TV,DVI,RTL  * 62€ * !

Nimmst du also die Graka die auch in deinem Angebot ist hast du 38 € gespart  bei mehr Performance (auch mit weniger ram ist der Rechner schneller! )  Wenn du auch 512 MB Ram willst, musst du ca 10€ mehr als bei deinem Angebot ausgeben und hast noch mehr Performance!

UND DENK DARAN: Aufs Mainboard kommt es an. Das muss schnell und vorallem stabil laufen.  Da kann man bei ASUS und EPoX sicher sein!
Wenn das MB Schrott ist ist der Rechner Schrott...meine Meinung und Erfahrung!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. September 2003)

Noch was zum Prozessor:
Du kannst dir auch einen Athlon XP 2500+ kaufen. Der ist zwar nur mit 1.833 MHz getaktet, hat aber dafür den Barton Core, d.h. konkret er hat 512 KiB anstatt wie bei den Thouroughbred-Ausgabe 256 KiB L2-Cache. Und das tolle ist, den (boxed) 2500+er kann man bis auf 2,4 GHz übertakten und somit auf dem Niveau eines 3500+ laufen lassen (den es nicht mal gibt). Nachzulesen bei Chip:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_10404257.html


----------



## transe (9. September 2003)

Si, den habe ich auch. Irgendwie ist mir das im Gesuche und getippe untergegangen.  Dachte der wollte nen 2600ter?

Nun ja, weiterhin spricht für den 2500er  ausser der Übertaktbarkeit  die geringere Verlustleistung(Wärmeentwicklung) durch den langsameren Takt. Wenn man auf Silent bauweise Wert legt kann das ein Argument sein.....


----------



## Grimreaper (10. September 2003)

Zum Mainboard: Ein Freund von mir hatte sich das gekautft. Er war dann wegen Defekten 3x umtauschen bis der Händler ihm bewilligte es gegen ein ASUS Board zu tauschen (mit Aufpreis natürlich). Ich würde also trotz des günstigen Preises niemandem ASROCK empfehlen...

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## macpoldy (20. Januar 2004)

hallo...ich habe so ziemlich das gleiche vor wie du, allerdings habe ich das ASRock K7S8XE und ich möchte ein ATHLON 2500XP+ MIT 333MHZ FSB
stecken(diese CPU ist vom Preis/Leistung besser!)
bei mir scheitert es allerdings schon an der grafikkarten auswahl.
ich möchte auch die GEFORCE FX 5200 128 MB DDR-RAM  verwenden, nur weiß ich nicht ob das eine 3,3V agp grafikkarte ist. mein mainboard unterstützt diese nämlich nicht.
hast du die karte schon und kannst du mir mehr über die spannungsversorgung sagen?
Und überhaupt "wie weit bist du?!
please answer
mfg


			
				cybergnom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich leider absolut keine Ahnung von der Qualität aktueller Hardware habe, wollte ich mal Eure Profimeinungen und -tips hören.
> 
> ...


----------

